# Nuclear



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

Nuclear Safety​










By Gianni Petrangeli "Nuclear Safety"
Butterworth-Heinemann | Pages: 448 | 2006-07-18 | ISBN: 0750667230 | PDF | 3 Mb​





Description:

Nuclear Safety is a comprehensive reference for heath & safety and engineering professionals in the nuclear industry and related bodies, including regulatory authorities, environmental and energy scientists, students, researchers and consultants.

It provides the methods and data needed to evaluate and manage the safety of nuclear facilities and related processes using risk-based safety analysis, and provides readers with the techniques to assess the consequences of radioactive releases.

The book covers relevant international and regional safety criteria (US, IAEA, EUR, PUN, URD, INI). The *******s deal with each of the critical components of a nuclear plant, and provide an analysis of the risks arising from a variety of sources, including earthquakes, tornadoes, external impact and human factors. It also deals with the safety of underground nuclear testing and the handling of radioactive waste.

Covers all plant components and potential sources of risk including human, technical and natural factors
Brings together information on nuclear safety for which the reader would previously have to consult many different and expensive sources
Provides international design and safety criteria and an overview of regulatory regimes
Includes case studies and analysis of major accidents with data and calculations on accompanying website

Gianni Petrangeli has 40 years of experience in the nuclear industry. He was Director of the Departmental Area for Integrated Systems and New Technologies of ANPA, the Italian Regulatory body responsible for nuclear and industrial safety. He is a consultant to the United Nations Atomic Energy Agency and a researcher for nuclear safety for the European Commission. He lectures on Nuclear and Industrial Safety at the University of Pisa.

* Covers all plant components and potential sources of risk including human, technical and natural factors
* Brings together information on nuclear safety for which the reader would previously have to consult many different and expensive sources
* Provides international design and safety criteria and an overview of regulatory regimes
* Includes case studies and analysis of major accidents with data and calculations on accompanying website



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y7BQTP3Y
​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*Radiation Safety Ebook*

Radiation Safety Ebook










John Bullock
University Radiation Safety Officer
Environmental Health & Safety



http://rapidshare.com/files/5154666/Radiation_Safety.rar​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*Effective corrective actions to enhance operational safety of nuclear installations*

Effective corrective actions to
enhance operational safety of
nuclear installations​








http://pixhost.eu/avaxhome/avaxhome/2007-07-27
/41VXQKH2GAL.jpg



(IAEA Tecdoc Series)
International Atomic Energy Agency | ISBN 920107705X | 2005-09 | PDF | 52 pages | 870 kb​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*Nuclear Energy in the 21st Century: World Nuclear University Press*

Nuclear Energy in the 21st Century: World Nuclear University Press​






Nuclear Energy in the 21st Century: World Nuclear University Press
Academic Press | 2006-09-08 | ISBN: 0123736226 | 168 pages | PDF | 3,5 MB

The onset of the 21st century has coincided with mounting scientific evidence of the severe environmental impact of global energy consumption. In response, governments and environmentalists on every continent have begun to re-evaluate the benefits of nuclear power as a clean, non-emitting energy resource. Today nuclear power plants operate in some 30 countries, and nuclear energy has become a safe and reliable source of one-sixth of the worlds electricity. This base has the potential to be expanded widely as part of a worldwide clean-energy revolution.

http://depositfiles.com/files/6125513
​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*Modern Nuclear Chemistry*

Modern Nuclear Chemistry​








Modern Nuclear Chemistry
2001-12-15 | 671 pages | 15Mb | PDF | ISBN: 0471115320
By Walter D. Loveland, David Morrissey, Glenn T. Seaborg,

Book Description:
Modern Nuclear Chemistry provides up-to-date coverage of the latest research as well as examinations of the theoretical and practical aspects of nuclear and radiochemistry. Includes worked examples and solved problems.

* Provides comprehensive information as a practical reference.
* Presents fundamental physical principles, in brief, of nuclear and radiochemistry.

Download Description:

Modern Nuclear Chemistry provides up-to-date coverage of the latest research as well as examinations of the theoretical and practical aspects of nuclear and radiochemistry. Includes worked examples and solved problems. Provides comprehensive information as a practical reference. Presents fundamental physical principles, in brief, of nuclear and radiochemistry.

http://rapidshare.com/files/44443608/MODERN_NUCLEAR_CHEMISTRY.rar​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*Direct Nuclear Reactions*

Direct Nuclear Reactions​






Norman K. Glendenning “Direct Nuclear Reactions "
World Scientific Publishing Company | 2004-07-31 | ISBN: 9812389458 | 396 pages | PDF | 14,4 Mb

Direct Nuclear Reactions
By Norman K. Glendenning


http://depositfiles.com/en/files/4118595


http://rapidshare.com/files/99672583/direct_nuclear_reactions.rar
​


----------

